# 1938 Autocycle dual lights question



## jacob9795 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm working on a 1938 Excelsior badged Autocycle Deluxe and wanted to know if this year model was equipped with _snap-in bezel_ or _screw-on-top_ Seiss dual lights? Are Delta Silver Rays acceptable?
Thanks,
-JG


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm sure I'll be corrected but I'm thinking snap on Seiss. If memory serves I was told the Silver Rays generally show up on the Chicago Supply Company bikes e.g. LaSalle, Lincoln, Liberty, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Shawn, any bits of info are really appreciated.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2017)

36-38 for the twist on or snap ring bezel 39-41 for the screw top bezel.
I'm not sure about the Silver Ray cycle supply connection.
The Silver Rays cost a bit more that the Seiss lights, so it would seem that the cycle supply bikes would have gone with the cheaper alternative.
With that said, it does seem to be the case that the cycle supply bikes were equipped with the Silver Rays exclusively.
I just don't know for sure, if that is a hard/fast rule or not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've been attending some Schwinn distance learning classes lately and what I learned is that indeed Silver Rays were the costlier light and could be had in lieu of the Seiss lights through 1940. For '41 I'm told Seiss only. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good to know guys. Thanks! I couldn't find any prewar Schwinn webinars . Both styles look great to me. The Silver Rays are usually cheaper from what I've seen  lately even though they were considered an upgrade; either will do for me. I just want my bike to be 100% correct and it's worth the wait in regards to searching for parts. 


-JG


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Just remember the time to buy the parts is when you see them. Bargain hunting for Autocycle parts is an exercise in futility! V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a set of them Silverays


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2017)

Pic


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2017)

My Stutz badged Motorbike has the Silverays. I have seen them on Mead Deluxe Champions


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 24, 2017)

Geez, I like 'em frankster41. That's a sweet ride. Do they have the third hole for the wires? I'm interested if they're for sale.

-JG


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 24, 2017)

My 1938/39 Schwinn Henderson Autocycle Deluxe has Delta Silver Rays.


----------

